# Please recommend “phosphate remover” media



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I currently use H.O. Magnum canister filter to run Chemi Pure Media. I know it is not the best solution, but it works for now.
I like to add there "phosphate remover" media. Preferably it in the bags
Please recommend what to buy and where. 
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Not familiar with your filter, but maybe you can get some of the Bulk Reef Supply GFO , available here put it in a mesh bag, rinse with RO water prior to using.

HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I know this site. Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

BRS pretty much uses the same iron oxide (FeOx) that ROWA, TLF, etc, use. You just aren't paying for the pretty packaging and mass marketing expense .

In the HOT Magnum, get the bulk pellet form FeOx from from BRS and an AquaClear 70 media bag...that should do the trick. If you want to use the BRS High Capacity FeOx you need a superfine media bag, SeaChem The Bag. Mind you, the latter media bag isn't very pliable/flexible.

HTH


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

sig said:


> I currently use H.O. Magnum canister filter to run Chemi Pure Media. I know it is not the best solution, but it works for now.
> I like to add there "phosphate remover" media. Preferably it in the bags
> Please recommend what to buy and where.
> thanks


I would not use any canister filters no need... for GFO I tried few different types and still experimenting. Phosban works, seachem Phosguard works as well.


----------

